# 88 rear caliper rebuild ???



## poorboystoys (Jan 31, 2009)

looking for a parts break down for the reseal , 88 300zx rear calipers


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

poorboystoys said:


> looking for a parts break down for the reseal , 88 300zx rear calipers


Are you looking for a rebuilding kit for your 88 300zx rear calipers?


----------



## poorboystoys (Jan 31, 2009)

found , need to put it back together


----------

